# Help! i need a new gun



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

okay so rightnow i have a crossman 2100b that shoots 750 fps. i just went out today and shot about 3 sparrows and none of them died only their feathers came off. i want soemthing to be able to kill crows,mice,squirells rabbits and sparrow types of birds. so im guessing it needs to probally be above 1000 fps. i was looking at the quest 1000. i do not need a scope. it needs be fast and accurate and anything below a 31 lb cocking effort. it also needs to be under 100 dollars bucause im soo low on money. oh and i was looking around in my yard today trying find squirrels and i didnt see any so i went into my woods and sat there for about 30 mins and didnt see any. how do u kow where they are. also is there any way to know the differnece between a male and female squirrel b4 you shoot one. i dont wanna hit a pregnant mom.thx for ur ideas and if you culd alos put in a link to the gun thx again[/list]


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Locating squirrels is easy, just walk thru the woods and look. I wouldn't suggest shooting them this time of year because A)there is no way that I know of to tell between male and female untill you kill them and B)they're probably out of season. The season here in MN ended when February ended. As for the gun, just get a .22. They're much more effective on crows and squirrels, although you can still use a pellet gun for both.


----------



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

would a 800 fps .22 be more effective than a 1000 fps .177??
thx


----------



## hunter!! (Apr 6, 2007)

I think you should get the .177 the extra 200fps will do you pretty good on crows and squirrels. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

800 fps in 22 would have thwacking afect that will probably kill better


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes, 800 fps with .22 will work better. I don't like .177's for hunting a whole lot, I've have way too many get away when they should've been clean kills.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Are you sure its the .177 or could it be the shooter? Taking the right shot and shot placement with anything determinds the kill as much or more than the speed or cal.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

It's probably a combination but I did end up trapping a rabbit I shot a few weeks ago and it had one of my .177 pellets in it. When I inspected it a bit closer, the bullet went thru the lungs and stopped just shy of the flesh. He lived for at least 2 weeks with the wound before he wandered into a cage trap I've got set up.


----------



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

i wuld be shooting squirrels from probally about 20 no more than 25 yards. it also seems that .22 pellets are moe expensive and harder to find. im also not shooting these birds from 20 yrds im about tops 10 yards. shouldent it fall if it gets hit anywhere i mena my gun is shooting 750fps so its huold at least bring it down. i used bb's and that seems to more effective then pellets. am i just getting a lucky shot with the bb's or is there somthing else to it. what would be a good high powered .22 for under 115 ?? .thx for all your help


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

DONT USE BB'S!!!!!use pellets because they are more effective by 100%.BB's will have a better chance of wounding the animal and richocet if you do hit animal its more likely to pass thru and wound it so please dont use bb's for hunting at all,use pellets.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

The crossman quest in .22 caliber seems pretty nice i almost got it.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Get a .22 LR, if you look around you could find one second hand for around $100 dollar's.

Of course shooting up at birds would not be a good idea as the bullet will carry a long way. But hey sparrow's are not good eating anyway :lol:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

go to walmart and you can get a savage .22lr for $95, i was going to get one till i decided i wanted to go coyote hunting


----------



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

im gunna sound stupid but is the .22lr a real rifel? im only like 14 so i dont now and ie never taken a hunter satey class


----------



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

u gotta be kinding right??


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

no im serious cause im 14 and they wouldnt let me touch it, one was 92 one was 94 one was 98 and one was 110, then i came home and got on savages site and looked them up and found the exact same gun


----------

